# My Other Fantasy Team:



## MetalMike (Sep 10, 2006)

So this week in my local fantasy league I decided to start Thomas Jones over Frank Gore because I figured he has to prove himself before I start him. Of course, the guy ends up putting up 30 points!  This completely sucks.


----------

